# 9 SAI LẦM KHI SỬ DỤNG MÁY ÉP THỦY LỰC



## Rotec Việt Nam (27/9/21)

*9 SAI LẦM KHI SỬ DỤNG MÁY ÉP THỦY LỰC*​*Sử dụng kết hợp nhiều loại dầu thủy lực khác nhau: *
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều nhà cung cấp vì vậy các sản phẩm dầu sẽ có thành phần, tỉ lệ khác nhau. Bên cạnh do các thành phần trong dầu khác nhau nên khi gặp nhau chúng có thể gây ra các phản ứng hóa học, từ đó dẫn đến cháy nổ gây thiệt hại về vật chất. Vì vậy nên đọc kĩ thành phần và hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng.
*Điều chỉnh van áp suất không đúng:*
Hầu như khi sử dụng các thiết bị thủy lực mọi người đều mặc định rằng vặn ra là giảm áp, văn vào là tăng áp. Điều này không hoàn toàn chính xác bởi các sản phẩm được chế tạo do rất nhiều nhà sản xuất và đây không phải là nguyên tắc mà họ phải tuân theo khi chế tạo. Vì vậy để tranh nhầm lẫn, cần đọc kĩ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng.
*Thay đổi các thông số mà nhà sản xuất đã đặt ra:*
Việc thay đổi thông số thiết bị sẽ làm thay đổi hoạt động của thiết bị thủy lực. Việc làm này có thể sẽ làm giảm hiệu năng của máy thâm chí gây hỏng hóc nếu chúng ta không có chuyên môn. Vì vậy nên tham khảo ý kiến các chuyên gia về vấn đề này.
*Không sử dụng đồng hồ đo áp suất khi điều chỉnh áp:*
Áp suất của các máy thủy lực ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới hiệu quả làm việc của máy vì vậy không sử dụng đồng hồ đo là một sai lầm có thể gây ra thiệt hại cho người sử dụng vì vậy hãy dùng đồng hồ đo áp khi dùng.
*Thay thế lọc dầu*
Việc thay thế lọc dầu có thể thực hiện theo chỉ định của sách hướng dẫn sử dụng. Tuy nhiên trong một số các trường hợp thiết bị thủy lực cở lớn, công suất cao, hoạt động với cường độ lớn, liên tục… thì chúng ta nên theo dõi kiểm tra để thay thế để đảm bảo máy hoạt động được tốt nhất.
*Xác định chiều quay của bơm:*
Để xác định được chiều quay của bơm cần phải căn cứ vào quy ước theo quy chuẩn quốc tế. Hiện nay theo quy ước quốc tế thì chiều quay của bơm là nhìn vào trục dẫn động. Nếu theo chiều kim đồng hồ thì chiều quay phải và ngược lại.
*Dầu lấy ra từ máy ép thủy lực đem lọc là sạch:*
Dầu lấy ra từ thiết bị thủy lực đem đi lọc có thể coi là sạch là điều không chính xác vì theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế dầu sạch phải được lọc qua 10 micro do đó việc lọc vài lần qua các lớp vải là chưa đủ lý do để khẳng định dầu trong máy là dầu sạch được.
*Áp suất suất dầu trong mạch là do bơm, máy không hoạt động là do bơm:*
Quan điểm này là sai bởi trong mọi trường hợp áp suất phải do tải của hệ thống gây ra.
*Bơm thủy lực có khả năng tự hút dầu nên không cần đổ thêm dầu vào vỏ bơm hay đường ống:*
Điều này là không đúng vì trong các loại máy bơm thủy lực có thể tự hút dầu nhưng chúng ta vẫn cần phải đồ dầu để có lớp màng dầu bôi trơn các phần kín của máy và hơn nữa dầu có độ nhớt khá cao dẫn đến khả năng tự hút từ bơm là kém.

Trên đây là 9 điểm cần lưu ý khi sử dụng các thiết bị thủy lực, hi vọng các thông tin trên sẽ hữu ích đến bạn.
*Ngoài ra để tìm hiểu thêm các thông tin về máy ép thủy lực, quý khách có thể gọi đến số hotline: 086.647.6268 hoặc xem thông tin tại website: **https://rotec.com.vn/*
_                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    (Nguồn: sưu tầm)_
--------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0866.476.268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268 
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayep4tru #mayepchuC #mayepchuH #mayepthuyluc #mayepthuylucmini
#maydapthuyluc #maydapkhuon #mayepkhuon #maycokhi #mayepthuyluccu


----------

